# Can i install microsoft office on to leopard



## The Fish (Jan 15, 2008)

Can i install microsoft office on to leopard


----------



## scathe30 (Jan 10, 2007)

Several ways to do that:

Boot Camp - is an included feature in Leopard that lets boot into Windows - you'll have to get a copy of Windows.

Parallels Desktop - virtualization software that lets you run Windows simultaneously with Mac OS. Not Free. Requires a copy of Windows.

Mac-alternatives such as Open Office or Office for Macs. May result in incompatibility with PC versions.

You'll find some discussion regarding running Office on Macs if you examine this thread


----------



## scathe30 (Jan 10, 2007)

I was pretty surprised today when I saw Parallels Spring Offer. It came into force yesterday or the day before, but it seems pretty interesting. The fact is that you get a 20$ discount for each copy of Parallels. That's a lot!
Though it doesn't particularly relate to those who already use parallels, some may find it pretty useful.
I like this move, anyway, though I'm not going to buy anything right now. I wish I upgraded to Parallels Premium a month later!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Yes you can install Microsoft Office on a Mac running Leopard, as long as it is the Mac version of Office.


----------

